# Canon EF 50mm?



## JuRrAsStOiL (22. September 2004)

hi,

ich wollte meinen objektivpark ein wenig erweitern. und zwar um ein
Canon EF 50mm 1.8 II. dies stach mir vor allem aufgrund des relativ
günstigen preises und der dennoch sehr hohen lichtstärke ins auge.
da ich häufiger mal bei dunkleren lichtverhältnissen fotografiere, wäre
ein lichtstärkeres objektiv ganz nett. hat jemand erfahrung damit oder
kann es vielleicht sogar empfehlen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

benutze nebenbei gesagt eine 300D.


----------



## w andre (21. November 2004)

Ich bin Canon-Fotograf und kann dieses Objektiv uneingeschränkt  empfehlen.  Da ich noch immer anlog arbeite, kann ich nicht beurteilen, wie es mit einer  Digi harmoniert.  Jedenfalls ist der Verlängerungsfaktor von 1,6 einzubeziehen, der aus einem Normalobjektiv ein Portraitobjektiv macht.
 W.andre 





			
				JuRrAsStOiL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> ich wollte meinen objektivpark ein wenig erweitern. und zwar um ein
> Canon EF 50mm 1.8 II. dies stach mir vor allem aufgrund des relativ
> ...


----------



## decryxx001 (11. Februar 2005)

Jepp, kannst dir getrost kaufen.


----------



## franzi79 (1. März 2005)

ich hab das objektiv auch und bin gerade bei dunklen lichtverhältnissen sehr gut damit zufrieden. ich würds immer wieder kaufen und kanns nur empfehlen! für den preis echt sehr sehr gut!
wenn du mehr geld hast, dann nimm das 50 mm 1.4


----------

